# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  ज्योतिष की बातें

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*लघु नारियल का ये उपाय दिला सकता है आपको सक्सेस*
सक्सेस प्राप्त करने के लिए इंसान क्या नहीं करता, लेकिन सक्सेस केवल कुछ ही लोगों को मिल पाती है। ऐसे में जो लोग असफल होते हैं उन्हें निराश होने की कोई जरूरत नहीं। सामान्य उपाय कर आप हर क्षेत्र व कार्य में सफलता प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। 

*उपाय 
किसी भी महीने को पंचमी अथवा एकादशी को सुबह उठकर स्नान करें तथा साफ वस्त्र धारण करें। इसके पश्चात लघु नारियल (यह नारियल ज्योतिषीय उपायों में इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। इसका स्वरूप छोटा होता है।) का पूजन करें व उस कार्य को बोलें जिसमें सफलता प्राप्त करनी है, फिर 51 बार निम्न मंत्र का जाप करें-
।। ऊं ह्लीं सर्वं वै पूर्णत्वाय फट्।।
प्रयोग समाप्ति के बाद लघु नारियल को नदी में प्रवाहित कर दें। इस उपाय से आपको सक्सेस मिलने की संभावना बढ़ जाती है।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*छोटी उंगली भी बता देती है आपके स्वभाव की ये खास बातें*आमतौर पर हमारी हथेली की सबसे छोटी उंगली से अधिक भारी और बड़े काम नहीं किए जा सकते हैं। यह उंगली अन्य उंगलियों के साथ मिलकर ही भारी काम करने में मदद कर पाती है, लेकिन हस्तरेखा ज्योतिष के अनुसार छोटी उंगली भी कई बड़ी बातें बता देती है। कनिष्ठा उंगली की लंबाई और मोटाई के साथ ही इस पर स्थित अलग-अलग निशान और रेखाओं का अध्ययन किया जाता है। इन छोटे-छोटे संकेतों के आधार पर व्यक्ति के स्वभाव और भविष्य की बातें मालूम हो जाती हैं।

हथेली, अंगूठा, उंगलियों की बनावट और रेखाओं के साथ ही अलग-अलग निशानों के आधार पर व्यक्ति के भविष्य और स्वभाव की बातें बताने वाली विद्या है, हस्तरेखा ज्योतिष। यहां जानिए छोटी उंगली के आधार पर 30 बातें, जिनसे व्यक्ति के स्वभाव की बातें मालूम की जा सकती हैं...

*1. यदि हथेली में छोटी उंगली सामान्य लंबाई से बहुत छोटी है तो ऐसा व्यक्ति जल्दबाजी में काम करने वाला होता है। ऐसे लोग नासमझ हो सकते हैं और ये व्यवहार कुशल भी नहीं होते हैं।*
*2. जिन लोगों की यह उंगली आगे से नुकीली होती है, वे बुद्धिमान होते हैं। ऐसे लोगों का दिमाग बहुत तेज चलता है।*
*3. छोटी उंगली अधिक लंबी होने पर व्यक्ति बहुत चालक हो सकता है। ऐसे लोग अपनी चतुराई से कार्यों में सफलता प्राप्त कर लेते हैं।*
*4. जिन लोगों की हथेली में छोटी उंगली सामान्य लंबाई वाली रहती है, वे लोग घर-परिवार और समाज में उचित मान-सम्मान प्राप्त करते हैं। अपनी योग्यता के बल पर कार्यों में सफलता प्राप्त करते हैं।*
*5. यदि छोटी उंगली का अंतिम भाग चौकोर दिखाई देता है तो व्यक्ति दूरदर्शी होता है। ऐसे लोग विलक्षण प्रतिभा के धनी होते हैं।*
*6. जिन लोगों की छोटी उंगली टेढ़ी होती है, वे जीवन में कई बार अयोग्य साबित हो सकते हैं। ये लोग ठीक से कार्य नहीं कर पाते हैं।
7. जिन लोगों की छोटी उंगली सुंदर दिखाई देती है, वे लोग सर्वगुण संपन्न होते हैं।
8. यदि किसी व्यक्ति के हाथ में छोटी उंगली (लिटिल फिंगर) और अनामिका उंगली (रिंग फिंगर), दोनों बराबर हैं तो व्यक्ति राजनीति में प्रभावी होता है। ऐसे लोग अच्छे राजनीतिज्ञ हो सकते हैं।
9. यदि छोटी उंगली, अनामिका उंगली की ओर झुकी हुई दिखाई देती है तो व्यक्ति अच्छा व्यापारी होता है।
10. जिन लोगों की छोटी उंगली, अनामिका उंगली से दूर होती है, वे लोग अपने कार्य को पूरी आजादी से करना पसंद करते हैं।
11. यदि सबसे छोटी उंगली अच्छी स्थिति में हो, सुंदर हो, भरी हुई हो, लंबी हो तो व्यक्ति दूसरों को बहुत जल्दी प्रभावित करने वाला होता है।
12. यदि किसी व्यक्ति की छोटी उंगली का पहला भाग (ऊपर वाला हिस्सा) अधिक लंबा होगा तो वह बातचीत का शौकीन होता है। इन लोगों को दूसरों को संबोधित करने की विशेष क्षमता होती है।
13. इस उंगली का दूसरा भाग (बीच वाला हिस्सा) अधिक लंबा हो तो व्यक्ति बहुत चतुर होता है। इनका व्यवहारिक पहलू मजबूत होता है।
14. यदि छोटी उंगली का अंतिम भाग (नीचे वाला हिस्सा) अधिक लंबा हो तो व्यक्ति खरीदारी के मामले में चतुर होता है।
15. यदि लिटिल फिंगर और इंडेक्स फिंगर की लंबाई बराबर हो तो वह व्यक्ति कुशल राजनीतिज्ञ होता है। ऐसे लोग अपनी योजनाओं से कार्य पूर्ण कर लेते हैं।
16. हथेली की सबसे लंबी उंगली (मध्यमा उंगली) और सबसे छोटी उंगली की लंबाई बराबर हो तो व्यक्ति विज्ञान के क्षेत्र में उपलब्धियां हासिल करता है।
17. यदि छोटी उंगली, अनामिका उंगली के नाखून तक पहुंचती है तो व्यक्ति लेखक, कलाकार और रचनात्मक कार्य करने वाला होता है।
18. यदि छोटी उंगली के पहले भाग (ऊपर वाला हिस्सा) पर खड़ी रेखाएं होती हैं तो व्यक्ति अच्छा वक्ता होता है। इस स्थिति के साथ ही हथेली अन्य बातें भी सामान्य होनी चाहिए।
19. छोटी उंगली के पहले भाग पर आड़ी रेखाएं हों तो व्यक्ति बहुत बातूनी होता है। ऐसे लोग झूठ भी बोलते हैं।
20. यदि उंगली के पहले भाग पर त्रिभुज का निशान बना है तो व्यक्ति धर्म और आध्यात्म में रुचि रखने वाला होता है।
21. छोटी उंगली के पहले भाग पर जाली का निशान हो तो व्यक्ति चोरी करने वाला या गलत आदतों का शिकार होता है।
22. यदि किसी व्यक्ति की छोटी उंगली के दूसरे भाग पर अस्पष्ट रेखाएं होती हैं तो व्यक्ति अनैतिक कार्य करने वाला हो सकता है।
23. इस उंगली के दूसरे भाग पर आड़ी रेखाएं होती हैं तो व्यक्ति भावुक होता है।
24. छोटी उंगली के दूसरे भाग पर क्रॉस का निशान होने पर व्यक्ति का जीवन सुखी नहीं होता है।
25. यदि छोटी उंगली पर खड़ी रेखाएं होती हैं तो व्यक्ति की रुचि मनोविज्ञान के क्षेत्र में होती है।
26. यदि छोटी उंगली के तीसरे भाग यानी नीचे वाले हिस्से पर यदि खड़ी रेखाएं अस्पस्ट और टेढ़ी हों तो व्यक्ति गलत आदतों का शिकार हो सकता है।
27. इस उंगली के तीसरे भाग पर त्रिभुज का निशान हो तो व्यक्ति जीवन में कोई प्रतिष्ठित पद प्राप्त करने वाला होता है।
28. छोटी उंगली के अंतिम भाग पर वृत्त का निशान बना हो तो व्यक्ति बेईमान हो सकता है। ऐसे लोग ईमानदारी दिखावा करने वाले होते हैं।
29. यदि छोटी उंगली के अंतिम भाग पर वर्ग का निशान हो तो व्यक्ति अनिश्चित व्यवहार करने वाला होता है।
30. यदि छोटी उंगली आगे या पीछे की ओर अधिक मुड़ी हुई दिखाई देती है तो व्यक्ति बेईमान हो सकता है।

ध्यान रखें- हस्तरेखा में दोनों हाथों की बनावट और रेखाओं का पूरा अध्ययन करना बहुत जरूरी है। यहां बताए गए लिटिल फिंगर के फल हथेली की अन्य स्थितियों से बदल भी सकते हैं। इसी वजह से किसी व्यक्ति के बारे में सटीक भविष्यवाणी करना हो तो दोनों हथेलियों का अध्ययन करना चाहिए।




*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*पूजा में इसलिए रखा जाता है शंख*हिन्दू धर्म में शंख को बहुत ही शुभ माना गया है। इसका कारण यह है कि माता लक्ष्मी और भगवान विष्णु दोनों ही अपने हाथों में शंख धारण करते हैं। इसलिए एक आम धारणा है कि, जिस घर में शंख होता है उस घर में सुख-समृद्धि आती है। पूजा-पाठ में भी शंख बजाने का नियम है। यदि इसके धार्मिक पहलू को दरकिनार भी कर दें तो भी घर में शंख रखने और इसे नियमित तौर पर बजाने के ऐसे कई फायदे हैं, जो सीधे तौर पर हमारी सेहत से जुड़े हैं।

*1. शरीर का विकास होता है- माना जाता है कि पूजा-पाठ में शंख बजाने से शरीर और आसपास का वातावरण शुद्घ होता है। सतोगुण में वृद्धि हाेती है जाे कि मनुष्य के विकास में सहायक है।*

*2. सकारात्मक विचार पैदा होते हैं- कहा जाता है कि जहां तक शंख की आवाज जाती है, इसे सुनकर लोगों के मन में सकारात्मक विचार पैदा होते हैं और वे पूजा-अर्चना के लिए प्रेरित होते हैं।*
*
3. लक्ष्मी का वास- माता लक्ष्मी और भगवान विष्णु, दोनों ही अपने हाथों में शंख को धारण करते हैं। इसलिए माना जाता है कि शंख को रख्रने से घर में स्थिर लक्ष्मी का निवास होता है।*

*4. सांस के रोगो में है असरदार - शंख बजाने से फेफड़े का व्यायाम होता है और स्वास्थ्य पर अनुकूल प्रभाव पड़ता है। खासतौर पर सांस के रोगी के लिए यह बेहद असरदार माना गया है। आयुर्वेद के अनुसार शंख बजाने से दमा, लिवर और इन्फ़्लुएन्ज़ा जैसी बीमारियां भी दूर होती हैं।
*
*5. जल के फायदे- शंख में जल रखने और इसे छिड़कने से वातावरण शुद्ध होता है। इसमें कैल्श*ियम और फॉस्फोरस के गुण मौजूद होते हैं। लिहाजा शंख में रखे पानी के सेवन से हड्डियां मजबूत होती हैं।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*महालक्ष्मी पूजा का उपाय जो होली की रात कर सकते हैं*इस सप्ताह गुरुवार, 5 मार्च 2015 की रात में होलिका दहन होगा, इस रात को पूजन कर्म और ज्योतिष के उपाय करने के लिए श्रेष्ठ माना गया है। यहां जानिए होली पर कौन-कौन से उपाय किए जा सकते हैं...

*महालक्ष्मी की कृपा पाने के लिए करें ये उपाय*
*होली की रात देवी महालक्ष्मी सहित इष्ट देवी-देवताओं की विधिवत पूजा की जाती है। साथ ही, महालक्ष्मी मंत्र का जप करें। मंत्र जप 108 बार या 1008 बार किया जा सकता है। मंत्र जप के लिए कमल के गट्टे की माला उपयोग करना चाहिए।*
*मंत्र: 1. ऊँ श्रीं महालक्ष्म्यै नम:।*

*- पूजन से पहले नहाकर व साफ वस्त्र पहनें। इसके बाद मां लक्ष्मी की पूजा करें।
- महालक्ष्मी को कमल का फूल, चंदन, केसर, पीला वस्त्र, इत्र व मिठाई अर्पित करें।
- इसके बाद शांत एवं पवित्र स्थान पर कुश का आसन बिछाएं। आसन पर बैठकर कमल गट्टे की माला से मंत्र का जप करें। 
- होली के बाद हर शुक्रवार महालक्ष्मी का विशेष पूजन और इस मंत्र का जप करते रहना चाहिए।

यदि कोई व्यक्ति विवाह योग्य है और कुंडली के दोषों के कारण कई प्रयासों के बाद भी विवाह नहीं हो पा रहा है तो होली पर यहां बताया जा रहा उपाय कर सकते हैं। इस उपाय से कुंडली के दोष शांत हो सकते हैं।
होली पर शिव मंदिर जाएं और अपने साथ पान का 1 साबूत पत्ता, 1 साबूत सुपारी एवं हल्दी की गांठ लेकर जाएं। पान के पत्ते पर सुपारी और हल्दी की गांठ रखकर शिवलिंग पर अर्पित करें। इसके बाद अपने घर लौट आएं। घर लौटते समय पीछे पलटकर न देखें। यही प्रयोग अगले दिन फिर करें। समय-समय पर शुभ मुहूर्त में यह उपाय करते रहना चाहिए। इस उपाय से शिवजी की कृपा प्राप्त होती है और विवाह में बाधा उत्पन्न करने वाले कुंडली के योग शांत हो सकते हैं।

शिवलिंग के पास दीपक जलाएं
होली की रात को किसी शिव मंदिर में शिवलिंग के पास दीपक जलाएं। रात के समय शिवलिंग के पास दीपक जलाने से महादेव की विशेष कृपा प्राप्त होती है। जो भी व्यक्ति यह उपाय करता है उसकी कई परेशानियां समाप्त हो सकती हैं। सभी कार्यों में सफलता और पारिवारिक सुख की कामना के साथ होली की रात हनुमानजी की विशेष पूजा करनी चाहिए। इसके लिए होली की रात में स्नान आदि करके पवित्र हो जाएं। यदि आपकी सुविधा हो तो किसी हनुमान मंदिर जाएं या अपने घर पर ही हनुमानजी की प्रतिमा या चित्र के सामने बैठकर पूजन करें।
*पूजन में हनुमानजी को सिंदूर और चमेली का तेल अर्पित करें। चोला चढ़ाएं। विधि-विधान से पूजन करें। हार-फूल, प्रसाद आदि चढ़ाएं। आरती करें। यदि प्रसाद के रूप में गुड़-चने चढ़ाएंगे तो यह श्रेष्ठ रहेगा। पूजन के बाद प्रसाद अन्य लोगों को वितरित कर देना चाहिए।
यदि आप ये उपाय करने में असमर्थ हैं तो होली की रात आस्था के साथ हनुमान चालीसा का जप कर सकते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ईश्वर सिर्फ उन परिस्थितियों में मदद करने आएगा, जो हमारे वश में नहीं होंगी। शेष हर बार हमें खुद ही खुद की सहायता करनी है। - सुकरात

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*होली मनाने का कारण सिर्फ धार्मिक ही नहीं वैज्ञानिक भी है*
चैत्र कृष्ण प्रतिपदा के दिन (इस बार 6 मार्च, शुक्रवार) होली (धुरेंडी) का त्योहार मनाया जाता है। इसी समय शिशिर ऋतु समाप्त होती है व वसंत ऋतु प्रारंभ होती है। प्राकृतिक दृष्टि से देखा जाए तो यह वही समय होता है, जब शिशिर ऋतु की ठंडक का अंत होता है और वसंत ऋतु की सुहानी धूप हमें सुकून पहुंचाती है। हमारे ऋषि मुनियों ने अपने ज्ञान और अनुभव से मौसम परिवर्तन से होने वाले बुरे प्रभावों को जाना और ऐसे उपाय बताए जिसमें शरीर को रोगों से बचाया जा सके।

*इस समय होता है बीमारी का खतरा*आयुर्वेद के अनुसार दो ऋतुओं के संक्रमण काल में मानव शरीर रोग और बीमारियों से ग्रसित हो जाता है। आयुर्वेद के अनुसार शिशिर ऋतु में ठंड के प्रभाव से शरीर में कफ की अधिकता हो जाती है और वसंत ऋतु में तापमान बढऩे पर कफ के शरीर से बाहर निकलने की क्रिया में कफ दोष पैदा होता है, जिसके कारण सर्दी, खांसी, सांस की बीमारियों के साथ ही गंभीर रोग जैसे खसरा, चेचक आदि होते हैं। इनका बच्चों पर प्रकोप अधिक दिखाई देता है। इसके अलावा वसंत के मौसम का मध्यम तापमान शरीर के साथ मन को भी प्रभावित करता है। यह मन में आलस्य भी पैदा करता है।

*इन कामों से शरीर में रहती स्फूर्ति*स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से होली उत्सव के अंतर्गत आग जलाना, अग्नि परिक्रमा, नाचना, गाना, खेलना आदि शामिल किए गए। अग्नि का ताप जहां रोगाणुओं को नष्ट करता है, वहीं खेलकूद की अन्य क्रियाएं शरीर में जड़ता नहीं आने देती और कफ दोष दूर हो जाता है। शरीर की ऊर्जा और स्फूर्ति कायम रहती है। शरीर स्वस्थ रहता है। स्वस्थ शरीर होने पर मन के भाव भी बदलते हैं। मन उमंग से भर जाता है और नई कामनाएं पैदा करता है। इसलिए वसंत ऋतु को मोहक, मादक और काम प्रधान ऋतु माना जाता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*2 काम, जो होलिका दहन की रात में करना चाहिए*गुरुवार, 5 मार्च की रात में होलिका दहन किया जाएगा और 6 मार्च को होली खेली जाएगी। इस पर्व का धार्मिक महत्व भी है और वैज्ञानिक महत्व भी। धार्मिक महत्व भगवान विष्णु भक्त के प्रहलाद, असुर राज हिरण्यकश्यपु और होलिका से जुड़ा है। जबकि, वैज्ञानिक महत्व मौसम परिवर्तन से जुड़ा है। इस समय सर्दी (शीत ऋतु) खत्म होती है और गर्मी (ग्रीष्म ऋतु) प्रारंभ होती है। मौसम परिवर्तन के समय बीमारियों का प्रभाव काफी बढ़ जाता है, जिन लोगों की रोग प्रतिरोधी क्षमता कमजोर होती है, वे बीमार हो सकते हैं। अत: इस समय स्वास्थ्य संबंधी सावधानी रखनी चाहिए। यहां जानिए होली पर किए जाने 2 काम...

*1. कुछ देर जलती हुई होली के पास खड़े रहें**आयुर्वेद में बताया है कि दो ऋतुओं के संधि काल में बीमारियों का खतरा काफी अधिक बढ़ जाता है। होली, सर्दी और गर्मी का संधि काल है, इस समय में कफ, खांसी, श्वास से संबंधित बीमारियां पनप सकती हैं। अत: कुछ देर जलती हुई होली के पास खड़े रहना चाहिए, ताकि होली की गर्मी से हमारे शरीर को भी ऊष्मा प्राप्त हो सके। ध्यान रखें कि जलती हुई होली के एकदम करीब न जाएं, होली से कुछ दूरी पर खड़े रहें।*

*2. चांद की रोशनी में कुछ देर बैठें**गुरुवार, 5 मार्च को फाल्गुनी पूर्णिमा है। पूर्णिमा की रात में चांद की रोशनी स्वास्थ्य के लिए बहुत लाभदायक होती है। इसी वजह से पूर्णिमा की रात में कुछ देर चांदनी में बैठना चाहिए। साथ ही, कुछ देर चांद को देखें। पूर्णिमा की रात चांद को देखने से आपकी आंखों को ठंडक तो मिलेगी और मन को शांति मिलेगी


महालक्ष्मी को ऐसे करें प्रसन्नहोली और पूर्णिमा की रात में किए गए पूजन से सभी देवी-देवता जल्दी प्रसन्न हो जाते हैं। इस रात महालक्ष्मी को प्रसन्न करने के लिए यह उपाय करें। उपाय के अनुसार इस रात देवी लक्ष्मी का पूजन करना है। पूजन के लिए रात के समय स्नान आदि कर्मों से निवृत्त हो जाएं। इसके बाद घर के किसी पवित्र स्थान पर लक्ष्मी पूजन की तैयारी करें। पूजन में कौड़ी, गोमती चक्र, कमल गट्टे, दक्षिणावर्ती शंख अवश्य रखें। इन चीजों के साथ ही पूजन में हल्दी की गांठ भी रखें। पूजन समाप्त होने ये सभी चीजें एक पवित्र कपड़े में बांधकर धन स्थान पर रख दें। ऐसा करने पर महालक्ष्मी की कृपा सदैव आपके घर पर बनी रहेगी।

हनुमानजी के सामने लगाएं दीपकहनुमानजी बहुत जल्दी प्रसन्न होने वाले देवता माने गए हैं। इनकी कृपा से सभी मुश्किल काम भी आसान हो जाते हैं। साथ ही, धन संबंधी कार्यों में भी सफलता मिल सकती है। शास्त्रों के अनुसार जो भक्त पूर्णिमा की रात में हनुमानजी के समक्ष दीपक जलाता है, उस पर बजरंग बली विशेष कृपा बरसाते हैं। दीपक लगाने के साथ ही हमें हनुमान चालीसा का जप भी करना चाहिए। यदि आप रात के समय किसी हनुमान मंदिर नहीं जा सकते हैं तो घर पर हनुमानजी के फोटो या मूर्ति के सामने दीपक लगाएं।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*विवेकानंद को एक बार पढ़ने पर इसलिए याद रह जाती थी किताब*यह बात उन दिनों की है जब स्वामी विवेकानंद देश भ्रमण पर थे। साथ में उनके एक गुरु भाई भी थे। स्वाध्याय, सत्संग और कठोर तप का अविराम सिलसिला चल रहा था। जहां कहीं अच्छे ग्रंथ मिलते, वे उनको पढ़ना नहीं भूलते थे। किसी नई जगह जाने पर उनकी सब से पहली तलाश किसी अच्छे पुस्तकालय की रहती। एक जगह एक पुस्तकालय ने उन्हें बहुत आकर्षित किया। उन्होंने सोचा, क्यों न यहां थोड़े दिनों तक डेरा जमाया जाए। उनके गुरुभाई उन्हें पुस्तकालय से संस्कृत और अंग्रजी की नई- नई किताबें लाकर देते थे। स्वामीजी उन्हें पढ़कर अगले दिन वापस कर देते।

रोज नई किताबें वह भी पर्याप्त पन्नों वाली इस तरह से देते और वापस लेते हुए उस पुस्तकालय का अधीक्षक बड़ा हैरान हो गया। उसने स्वामी जी के गुरु भाई से कहा, क्या आप इतनी सार नई-नई किताबें केवल देखने के लिए ले जाते हैं। यदि इन्हें देखना ही है, तो मैं यूं ही यहां पर दिखा देता हूं। रोज इतना वजन उठाने की क्या जरूरत है। लाइब्रेरियन की इस बात पर स्वामी जी के गुरु भाई ने गंभीरतापूर्वक कहा, जैसा आप समझ रहे हैं वैसा कुछ भी नहीं है। हमारे गुरु भाई इन सब पुस्तकों को पूरी गंभीरता से पढ़ते हैं। फिर वापस करते हैं। इस उत्तर से आश्चर्यचकित होते हुए लाइब्रेरियन ने कहा, यदि ऐसा है तो मैं उनसे जरूर मिलना चाहूंगा।

अगले दिन स्वामी जी उससे मिले और कहा, महाशय, आप हैरान न हों। मैंने न केवल उन किताबों को पढ़ा है, बल्कि उनको याद भी कर लिया है। इतना कहते हुए उन्होंने वापस की गई कुछ किताबें उसे थमाई और उनके कई महत्वपूर्ण अंश उनको शब्दश: सुना दिए। लाइब्रेरियन चकित रह गया। उसने उनकी याददाश्त का रहस्य पूछा स्वामी जी बोले, यदि पूरी तरह एकाग्र होकर पढ़ा जाए, तो चीजें दिमाग में अंकित हो जाती हैं। इसके लिए आवश्यक है कि मन की धारणशक्ति अधिक से अधिक हो और वह शक्ति अभ्यास से आती है।
*सीख: 1. अभ्यास से हर चीज संभव है।
2. एकाग्रता से किए गए काम में सफलता जरूर मिलती है।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

किसी भी काम में कुशलता तभी आती है जब इसमें '*निरंतरता' हो। बिना नियमित अभ्यास के कोई भी व्यक्ति किसी भी काम में एक्सपर्ट नहीं हो सकता है। जब भी कोई काम किया जाए, उसमें निरंतरता बनाए रखनी चाहिए। तभी वो काम और उसकी कुशलता आपकी सिद्धि बन जाएगी, आप उस काम में पारंगत हो जाएंगे।*
*तुलसीदासजी ने भी हनुमान चालीसा में इसका उल्लेख किया है कि हर अच्छे काम में नियमित रहना जरूरी है। हनुमान की रामभक्ति इसलिए सिद्ध है, क्योंकि उसमें निरंतरता है। वे कभी श्रीराम नाम से अलग ही नहीं हुए।*

*सफलता का एक सिद्धांत यह है कि या तो आप हालात को अपने अनुकूल बना लें या परिस्थितियों के अनुकूल बन जाएं। दोनों ही स्थितियों में संघर्ष भले ही हो, लेकिन सफलता सरलता से मिल जाती है। श्रीहनुमानचालीसा की बत्तीसवीं चौपाई है:*
*राम रसायन तुम्हरे पासा। सदा रहो रघुपति के दासा।।*
*इसकी दूसरी पंक्ति में एक शब्द आया है- सदा। हनुमानचालीसा में जिस रसायन की चर्चा हुई है और जो हनुमानजी के पास है, इसका अर्थ है सभी परिस्थितियों के अनुकूल रहना।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

फाल्गुन मास की पूर्णिमा को होली जलाई जाती है। इस दिन महिलाएं शाम के समय होली का पूजन करती हैं और सुख-समृद्धि की कामना करती हैं। इस बार होली का पर्व 5 मार्च, गुरुवार को है। ज्योतिष शास्त्र के अनुसार होली के दिन कुछ खास उपाय करने से हर मनोकामना पूरी हो सकती है। चूंकि ये पर्व पूर्णिमा पर मनाया जाता है।
इसलिए इस दिन हनुमानजी को प्रसन्न करने वाले उपाय विशेष रूप से किए जाते हैं। इस दिन हनुमानजी को चोला चढ़ाने से हर बिगड़ा काम बन जाता है और साधक पर हनुमानजी की विशेष कृपा होती है।  होली के दिन हनुमानजी को एक विशेष पान अर्पित करें। इस पान में केवल कत्था, गुलकंद, सौंफ, खोपरे का बुरा और सुमन कतरी डलवाएं। पान बनवाते समय इस बात का ध्यान रखें कि उसमें चूना एवं सुपारी नही हो। इस पान में तंबाकू भी नहीं होनी चाहिए। हनुमानजी का विधि-विधान से पूजन करने के बाद यह पान हनुमानजी को यह बोलकर अर्पण करें- हे हनुमानजी। आपको मैं यह मीठा रस भरा पान अर्पण कर रहा हूूं। आप भी मेरा जीवन मिठास से भर दीजिए। हनुमानजी की कृपा से कुछ ही दिनों में आपकी हर समस्या दूर हो जाएगी।  अगर आप शनि दोष से पीडि़त हैं, तो होली के दिन एक काला कपड़ा लें और इसमें थोड़ी काली उड़द की दाल व कोयला डालकर एक पोटली बना लें। इसमें एक रुपए का सिक्का भी रखें। इसके बाद इस पोटली को अपने ऊपर से उसार कर किसी नदी में प्रवाहित कर दें और फिर किसी हनुमान मंदिर में जाकर राम नाम का जप करें। इससे शनि दोष का प्रभाव कम हो सकता है। होली के दिन तेल, बेसन और उड़द के आटे से बनाई हुई हनुमानजी की मूर्ति की प्राण-प्रतिष्ठा करके तेल और घी का दीपक जलाएं तथा विधिवत पूजन कर पूआ, मिठाई आदि का भोग लगाएं। इसके बाद 27 पान के पत्ते तथा सुपारी आदि मुख शुद्धि की चीजें लेकर इनका बीड़ा बनाकर हनुमानजी को अर्पित करें। होली के दिन सुबह जल्दी उठकर स्नान आदि करने के बाद किसी शांत एवं एकांत कमरे में पूर्व दिशा की ओर मुख करके लाल आसन पर बैठें। स्वयं लाल या पीली धोती पहनें। अपने सामने चौकी पर लाल कपड़ा बिछाकर हनुमानजी की मूर्ति स्थापित करें। चित्र के सामने तांबे की प्लेट में लाल रंग के फूल का आसन देकर श्रीहनुमान यंत्र को स्थापित करें। यंत्र पर सिंदूर से टीका करें और लाल फूल चढ़ाएं। मूर्ति तथा यंत्र पर सिंदूर लगाने के बाद धूप, दीप, चावल, फूल व प्रसाद आदि से पूजन करें। सरसों या तिल के तेल का दीपक एवं धूप जलाएं-
*ध्यान-* दोनों हाथ जोड़कर हनुमानजी का ध्यान करें-
*ऊं रामभक्ताय नम:। ऊं महातेजसे नम:।
ऊं कपिराजाय नम:। ऊं महाबलाय नम:।
ऊं दोणाद्रिहराय नम:। ऊं सीताशोक हराय नम:।
ऊं दक्षिणाशाभास्करा   नम:। ऊं सर्व विघ्न हराय नम:।
आह्वान**-* हाथ जोड़कर हनुमानजी का आह्वान करें-
*हेमकूटगिरिप्रान्   जनानां गिरिसामुगाम्।
पम्पावाहथाम्यस्य  ं नद्यां ह्रद्यां प्रत्यनत:।।
विनियोग-* दाएं हाथ में आचमनी में या चम्मच में जल भरकर यह विनियोग करें

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

शनि देव की पूजा के लिए शनिवार श्रेष्ठ माना गया है। इसी वजह से शनिवार को अधिकांश लोग तेल का दान करते हैं। तेल के साथ ही कुछ और चीजें भी अर्पित की जा सकती हैं। यहां जानिए शनि को और कौन-कौन सी चीजें अर्पित करनी चाहिए…  *शनि देव को ये 7 चीजें चढ़ाएं**1. सरसों का तेल, 2. अक्षत (चावल), 3. काली उड़द, 4. काले तिल, 5. फूल, 6. काला वस्त्र, 7. तेल से बने पकवानों का भोग लगाएं।*

*ऐसे करें शनि का पूजन**शनिवार की सुबह स्नान आदि नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त हो जाएं। इसके बाद काले पत्थर से बनी शनि देव की मूर्ति के सामने शनि मंत्र का जप करें।
शनि मंत्र- ऊँ शं शनैश्चराय नम:
इस मंत्र का जप कम से कम 108 बार करें। मंत्र जप के समय शनि देव को तेल अर्पित करते रहना चाहिए। इसके बाद तेल के दीपक से आरती करें और सुख-समृद्धि की कामना करें।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*श्रीकृष्ण अपने साथ क्यों रखते हैं बांसुरी?.*विष्णु के दस अवतारों की परंपरा में श्रीकृष्ण 16 कलाओं से पूर्ण अवतार माने गए हैं। उनका व्यक्तित्व जीवन के अलग-अलग अायामों को स्पर्श करता है। जिनमें नृत्य रूप में रास और कला के रूप में बांसुरी भी शामिल है। माना जाता है कि जब श्रीकृ़ष्ण गाय चराने लगे तब उन्होंने बांसुरी बजाना शुरू की। पुस्तक राधा माधव चिंतन के अनुसार एक बार सभी गोपियों ने बांसुरी से कहा हे बांसुरी तुमने ऐसी कौन सी तपस्या की है, कि तुम श्याम के होंठो से लगी रहती हो।

उनके मधुर अधरामृत का पान करती रहती हो, जब वे तुम्हें बजाते हैं तो तुम उन्हें अपने इशारों पर नचाती हो। एक पैर पर खड़ा रखती हो, वे अपने हाथो के पलंग पर तुम्हें सुलाते हैं, होठों का तकिया लगाते हैं। जब उनकी ऊंगलिया तुम पर चलती हैं, तो लगता है जैसे वे तुम्हारे चरण दबा रहे हों। जब हवा चलती है तो उनके घुंघराले केश हिलते हैं मानो वे तुम्हें पंखा कर रहे हो। कितनी सेवा करते हैं तुम्हारी। एक बार राधा जी ने भी बांसुरी से पूछा -हे प्रिय बांसुरी यह बताओ कि मैं कृष्ण जी को इतना प्रेम करती हूं , फिर भी कृष्ण जी मुझसे अधिक तुमसे प्रेम करते हैं, तुम्हें अपने होठों से लगाए रखते हैं, इसका क्या कारण है?

बांसुरी ने कहा - मैंने अपने तन को कटवाया , फिर से काट-काट कर अलग की गई, फिर मैंने अपना मन कटवाया यानी बीच में से, बिल्कुल आर-पार पूरी खाली कर दी गई। फिर अंग-अंग छिदवाया। मतलब मुझमें अनेकों सुराख कर दिए गए। उसके बाद भी मैं वैसे ही बजी जैसे कृष्ण जी ने मुझे बजाना चाहा। मैं अपनी मर्ज़ी से कभी नहीं बजी। यही अंतर है आप में और मुझमें

कृष्ण जी की मर्जी से चलती हूं और तुम कृष्ण जी को अपनी मर्ज़ी से चलाना चाहती हो। दरअसल बांसुरी को वंशी भी कहा जाता है यदि हम वंशी का उल्टा करें तो शिव होता है। ये बांसुरी शिव का ही एक रूप है। शिव वो हैं जो संपूर्ण संसार को अपने प्रेम के वश में रखने में सक्षम है। उनका व्यवहार और वाणी दोनों ही बांसुरी की तरह मधुर है। कृष्ण के बांसुरी प्रेम के पीछे मुख्य रूप से तीन कारण है।

*1. पहला- बांसुरी में गांठ नहीं है। वह खोखली है। इसका अर्थ है अपने अंदर किसी भी तरह की गांठ मत रखो। चाहे कोई तुम्हारे साथ कुछ भी करे बदले कि भावना मत रखो।*
*
2. दूसरा- बिना बजाए बजती नहीं है, यानी जब तक ना कहा जाए तब तक मत बोलो। बोल बड़े कीमती है, बुरा बोलने से अच्छा है शांत रहो।*

*3. तीसरा- जब भी बजती है मधुर ही बजती है। मतलब जब भी बोलो तो मीठा ही बोलो जब ऐसे गुण किसी में भगवान देखते है, तो उसे उठाकर अपने होठों से लगा लेते हैं।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहते हैं भगवान को प्रसाद चढ़ाने से मनोकामनाएं पूरी होती हैं। इसलिए प्राचीनकाल से ही गरीब हो या अमीर अपनी शक्ति के अनुसार इष्ट देवता को प्रसाद चढ़ाते आए हैं। दरअसल प्रसाद प्रेम भाव से या उनके प्रति कृतज्ञता प्रकट करने के लिए अर्पित करते हैं।   उसके बाद स्वयं उसे ग्रहण करते हैं, क्योंकि उसमें भगवान का अशीर्वाद और उनकी कृपा समाहित हो जाती है। हिंदू धर्म में जब भी कोई श्रद्धालु मंदिर जाता है तो भगवान के लिए भेंट स्वरूप प्रसाद लेकर जाता है। क्या आप जानते हैं भारत में कुछ मंदिर ऐसे भी हैं, जहां पर अन्य मंदिरों से अलग अजब गजब प्रसाद बांटा जाता है। आइए जानते हैं कुछ ऐेसे ही मंदिरों के बारे में....
*बीकानेर, करनी माता मंदिर- इस मंदिर में कोई भी चढ़ावा चढता है, तो भगवान के बाद सर्वप्रथम चूहों को खिलाया जाता है। उसके बाद चूहों का जूठा प्रसाद भक्तों को दिया जाता है।

*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*थ्रिसुर, महादेव मंदिर-* केरल के थ्रिसुर महादेव मंदिर में प्रसाद के रूप में भक्तों को खाने की सामग्री की बजाए ब्रोशर्स, सीडी-डीवीडी और टैक्स्ट बुक्स वितरित की जाती हैं। मंदिर ट्रस्ट का मानना है कि ज्ञान के प्रचार आैर प्रसार से बढ़कर अन्य कोई प्रसाद हो ही नहीं सकता।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*पुरी, जगन्नाथ मंदिर-* जगन्नाथ मंदिर से आरंभ होने वाली रथयात्रा विश्व भर में लोगों की आस्था का केंद्र है। इस मंदिर में भगवान को प्रसाद के रूप में 56 व्यंजनों का भोग लगाया जाता है। उसके बाद जिन भक्तों ने इस प्रसाद को ग्रहण करना हो वह आनंद बजार के स्टॉल्स से इसे खरीद लेते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*गुवाहाटी, कामाख्या देवी मंदिर-* हर वर्ष गुवाहाटी के कामाख्या देवी मंदिर में भव्य मेले का आयोजन किया जाता है। मेले के दौरान 3 दिन के लिए मां के दर्शन आम भक्तों के लिए बंद कर दिए जाते हैं और चौथे दिन जब मंदिर के द्वार खुलते हैं तो बहुत बड़ी संख्या में भक्तों का तांता मां के दर्शन के लिए लग जाता है। प्रसाद के रूप में प्रत्येक भक्त को एक गीला कपड़ा प्राप्त होता है। कहा जाता है की ये कपड़ा मां के रज से भीगा होता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अलेप्पी, बालसुब्रमणिया मंदिर-* केरल के अलेप्पी में बना थेक्कन पलानी बालसुब्रमणिया मंदिर के इष्ट देव हैं। बालामुरुगन भगवान को चॉकलेट बहुत प्रिय है। इसलिए यहां भगवान को प्रसाद के रूप में चॉकलेट ही अर्पित की जाती है और चॉकलेट का ही प्रसाद वितरित किया जाता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*चाइनीज काली मंदिर-* कोलकाता के टांगरा में बनें चाइनीज काली मंदिर में नूडल्स का प्रसाद मिलता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*मदुरै, अलागार मंदिर-* कहा जाता है जैसा देश वैसा भेस तमिलनाडू के मदुरै में बने भगवान विष्णु के अलागार मंदिर में प्रसाद के रूप में डोसा मिलता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वैदिक धर्म में प्रभु भक्ति की विविध विधियां रूचि स्वभाव परम्परा विश्वास के अनुसार प्रिचलित है उपासना का मूलतत्तवा श्रद्धा है प्रत्येक मनुष्य में श्रद्धा होती है और जैसी उसकी श्रद्धा होती है वैसा ही उसका स्वभाव होता है और स्वभाव के आधार से ही उसकी भक्ति होती है भगवान ने गीता में तीन प्रकार की श्रद्धा सतोगुणी रजो गुणी और तमोगुणी बतायी है सतोगुणी श्रद्धा से युक्त भक्त भगवान की उपासना करते हैं और उनको प्रशाद में शुद्ध घी मेवा फल दूध दही आदि सात्त्विक प्रशाद अर्पित करते है रजो गुणी श्रद्धावान भक्त मनोकामना पूर्ण करने के लिए भगवान को अन्न से निर्मित लवण हल्दी आदि मसालों से निर्मित प्रसाद अर्पित करते हैं तथा तमोगुणी तामसिक भक्त लोगों को नुकसान पहुचाने के लिए मारन उच्चाटन बसीकरण मन्त्र आदि सिद्ध करने के लिए भूत प्रेतों की भक्ति करते हैं और उनको प्रसाद में मास मदिरा आदि अत्यंत अपवित्र दूसित पदार्थ अर्पित करते हैं और भगवान भक्तों की भावना श्रद्धा के अनुसार सभी का प्रशाद ग्रहण करते हैं और सभी भक्त अपनी श्रद्धा के अनुसार फल प्राप्त करते हैं भिन्न भिन्न मंदिरों में भिन्न भिन्न प्रकार के प्रसाद अर्पण करने का यही कारण है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*विवाह समर्पण है, धोखा नहीं*श्रीमद्भागवत गीता में एक सुंदर श्लोक है -
*दुर्लभ मानुषं देहि, देहिनां क्षणु भंगुरा। अर्थात मनुष्य का शरीर दुर्लभ है, किंतु क्षणभंगुर भी।*
*इस छोटे से जीवन सफर में परिवार उसका घरौंदा होता है, जहां सुकून शांति, आनंद, सुख-दुख, संघर्ष, सफलता और फिर अंतिम विश्रांति उसे मिलती है। परिवार, जिसे गृहस्थ आश्रम कहा गया है, व्यक्ति के जीवन की रीढ़ की तरह होती है और विवाह उसकी बुनियाद होती है।*
*आज भौतिकवाद की चकाचौंध में नई पीढ़ी इस बुनियाद के प्रति लापरवाह हो चली है। माता-पिता भी इसे केवल एक दायित्व मानकर इसके प्रति उदासीनता, तनाव, भय और अधीरता का भाव लिए गंभीरता खोते जा रहे हैं।*
*वस्तुत: जीवन की बुनियाद विवाह है जो सत्य, विश्वास, पवित्रता और समर्पण के आधार स्तंभों पर खड़ा होता है। भारतीय संस्कृति में पाणिग्रहण संस्कार के पूर्व सप्तपदी (सात वचन) गृहस्थ जीवन की महत्ता को ही प्रतिपादित करते हैं। इसमें वर-वधु सत्य, पवित्रता, विश्वास और समर्पण के साथ जीवन प्रारंभ करने का संकल्प और वचन लेते हैं। लेकिन आजकल तथाकथित आधुनिक शैली के लोग तो छल, कपट, धोखा और फरेब के आवरण से विवाह की पवित्रता दूषित करने में लगे हैं। हमें इस बात के लिए सजग होना पड़ेगा कि झूठे स्वाभिमान और स्वार्थ की प्रतिपूर्ति के लिए हमारे बच्चों का जीवन बर्बाद न हो।*
*कैसी जीवनशैली चाहते हैं हम?**प्रश्न यह है कि आप किस जीवनशैली को स्वीकार करते हैं? आधुनिक, पाश्चात्य या संस्कारवान जीवनशैली। आप जिस भी शैली में रहते हैं, उसे पूर्ण रूप से उस परिवेश में ढालकर जीवन जीना सीखें क्योंकि जीवन जीना और जीवनयापन करना एक कला है। लेकिन भारतीय परिवेश ही एक ऐसी पद्धति है जिसमें व्यक्ति जीवन को सुखमय और आनंदपूर्ण बना सकता है। इस संस्कृति के मूल्यों को जीवन में उतारकर ही एक इंसान में इंसानियत जागृत होती है।*
*आपकी संतान आपके दिए संस्कार और जीवनशैली के आधार पर ही अपना विकास करती है। उनके जीवन पर माता-पिता के आचार-व्यवहार का सीधा प्रभाव पड़ता है। यदि ऐसा नहीं हो रहा है तो फिर ये माता-पिता का अनिवार्य कर्तव्य है कि उन्हें समय रहते रोकें। क्योंकि उनके वयस्क हो जाने पर उन्हें टोकने या डांटने से उनमें किसी सुधार की संभावना नगण्य ही होती है।*
*क्या मिलता है ऐसे निर्णयों से....**एक बिटिया ने वयस्क होते ही प्रेम का रोग पाल लिया। चार बरस तक अपने प्रेमी को पति बनाने की जिद करती रही। लेकिन मां-बाप ने उसकी एक न सुनी। भावनात्मक ब्लैकमेल कर उसकी शादी कहीं और करा दी। ये अन्याय था उस बेटी के साथ। ये धोखा था उस नवयुवक के साथ जो इससे अनजान अपने गृहस्थ जीवन के आनंद में समाहित होना चाहता था। ये फरेब था उस लड़की के प्रेमी के साथ जिसे वह पति मानकर जेहाद कर रही थी। और सजा थी लड़के के माता-पिता को जो संस्कारवान बहू की कल्पना संजोए थे। फिर लड़की के मां-बाप को भी इससे कौन सी खुशी मिल रही थी?*
*कितना अच्छा हो कि नई जिंदगी की शुरुआत सच के साथ हो। शादी से पहले रिश्ता चुनते वक्त लड़का-लड़की के माता-पिता, परिवार, आचरण और खान-पान के बारे में सच कहें। कोई कपट न रखें। शादी भरोसे की मजबूत डोर से बंधी होती है। यदि बच्चों का कोई अतीत दूषित रहा हो तो वे एक-दूसरे से चर्चा के समय इसे साफ कर दें ताकि ऐसे अतीत उनके वर्तमान को प्रताड़ित कर भविष्य खराब न कर सके।*
*घर मंदिर होता है। तन, मन और आत्मा की पवित्रता विवाह को सात जन्मों का जीवन प्रदान करती है। आप कितने भी आधुनक हो जाएं, यदि विश्वास झूठा निकला तो संदेह की आग आपके जीवन को राख का ढेर बना देगी। यदि वर-वधु के जीवन में समर्पण नहीं तो वे ‘हम तुम्हारे बन गए, तुम हमारे बन गए’ का सुखद अहसास नहीं कर पाएंगे। बल्कि ‘चाह में है और कोई, राह में है और कोई’ की घुटन में दम तोड़ देंगे।*
*छलकपट और धोखा, विवाह या गृहस्थ जीवन का आधार नहीं**झूठ की बुनियाद में रिश्ता नहीं होता। वो तो फरेब और धोखा ही होता है। ऐसे षड्यंत्र के परिणामों की खबरों से आज अखबार भरे होते हैं। ऐसे रिश्ते तीन गति को प्राप्त होते हैं- हत्या, आत्महत्या या तलाक। भावनात्मक दबाव, झूठी शान, दूषित परंपरा और मन मारकर जीवन बिताने से बेहतर है कि आप ऐसे बंधन से मुक्त हो जाएं। क्योंकि विवाह गृहस्थ जीवन का आधार है और गृहस्थ जीवन आनंद का संसार है।*
*तुलसीदासजी ने सटीक कहा है-*
*तुलसी कबहुँ न छोड़िए अपने कुल की रीत,*
*लायक हों सो कीजिए ब्याह, बैर और प्रीत।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कहां विसर्जित करें पूजा सामग्री?*शायद ही कोई ऐसा परिवार होगा जहां पूजा-अर्चना न होती हो। यह संभव है प्रतिदिन न होती हो, पर सप्ताह में एक बार तो अवश्य होती होगी। हम जितनी श्रद्धा भगवान में रखते हैं उतनी ही श्रद्धा हमारे मन में भगवान को चढ़ाए गए फूलमाला के प्रति होती है।
हमारी भावना भी यही होती है कि भगवान को चढ़ाए गए फूलमाला का अनादर न हो सके। इस कारण हम इन फूल-मालाओं को नदी बावड़ी कुएं या तालाब में विसर्जित करते हैं। आदर की इस भावना के साथ हमें पता भी नहीं चलता और हम एक पाप कर बैठते हैं, जिसके दुष्परिणामों से हम स्वयं भी प्रभावित होते हैं। हम निर्माल्य को नदी, तालाब या कुओं में विसर्जित कर जल को प्रदूषित ता करते ही हैं, साथ ही उस नदी, तालाब और कुएं के अस्तित्व को समाप्त करने में भी अनजाने में सहयोगी बन बैठते हैं।
अब प्रश्न यह उत्पन्न होता है कि निर्माल्य को नदी, तालाब या कुओं में विसर्जित नहीं करें तो कहां पर इनको विसर्जित करें?
हमारे शास्त्रों और ग्रन्थों में निर्माल्य को नदी, तालाब, कुएं या किसी पवित्र जलस्रोत के अलावा पीपल व बड़ आदि पेड़ों की जड़ों में भी विसर्जित करने का विधान बताया गया है, लेकिन हममें से अधिकांश पेड़ों की जड़ों में निर्माल्य का विसर्जन करने से कतराते हैं। अगर हम भगवान को चढ़ाए गए फूलों का सार्थक उपयोग कर सकें और जलस्रोतों में होने वाले प्रदूषण की रोकथाम कर सकें तो अधिक उत्तम होगा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

20 मार्च, शुक्रवार को विक्रम संवत् 2071 समाप्त होगा और गुड़ी पड़वा पर 21 मार्च से विक्रम संवत्सर 2072 का शुभारंभ होगा। कीलक नाम के इस नए संवत्सर का राजा शनि और मंत्री पद मंगल के पास रहने से भारत समेत कई देशों की न्याय व्यवस्था पहले से काफी मजबूत होगी।
मंगल प्रशासनिक क्षेत्र में अनुशासन को बढ़ावा देगा। चंद्रमा के पास दुर्गेश (रक्षा) का पद रहेगा। इसके स्त्री कारक ग्रह होने के कारण महिलाओं का वर्चस्व बढ़ेगा, सुरक्षा बढ़ेगी और कई महिलाओं को उच्च पद की प्राप्ति होगी। नया विक्रम संवत्सर 13 माह का होगा क्योंकि इस वर्ष दो आषाढ़ मास रहेंगे। इनमें एक को अधिक मास कहा जाता है। हिंदू नए वर्ष की शुरूआत जिस वार से होती है, उस वार का स्वामी ही आकाशीय ग्रहों के मंत्रिमंडल का राजा होता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पापमोचनी एकादशी का व्रत इस वर्ष 16 मार्च को किया जाएगा। एकादशी तिथि 16 मार्च को सुबह शुरू होकर 17 मार्च तक रहेगी। पापमोचनी एकादशी नाम के अनुसार ही फल देने वाली है। इस व्रत को नियमानुसार करने से ज्ञात व अज्ञात अनिष्ट पापों से मुक्ति मिलती है।
चैत्र माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की एकादशी तिथि में व्रत करने व भगवान विष्णु का पूजन करने से सभी पाप नष्ट हो जाते हैं और जीवन में उन्नति और प्रगति मिलती है। पापमोचनी एकादशी पितृ शांति का भी विशेष पर्व माना गया है। इस दिन तीर्थ स्थलों गया, पिहोवा व हरिद्वार में जाकर पित्रों की शांति के लिए पिंड दान करने का भी महत्व शास्त्रों में बताया गया है। जिसके चलते लोग इन धर्म स्थलों में जाकर पितृ शांति करवाते हैं। इस दिन व्रत के करने से समस्त पापों का नाश होता है और सुख-समृद्धि प्राप्त होती है।
फलदायी हैं चैत्र के व्रत चैत्र माह ङ्क्षहदु धर्म में श्रेष्ठ माह माना गया है। इस माह से ही हदु नव वर्ष का आगमन होता है और अनेकों व्रत एवं पर्व इस माह आते हैं जो विभिन्न फल देने वाले हैं। जहां चैत्र संक्रांति पूजा पाठ और दान पुण्य के लिए श्रेष्ठ है वहीं इस माह में पितृ शांति के लिए भी विशेष पर्व और व्रत आते हैं। पाप मोचनी एकादशी का व्रत इस माहविशेष पर्व के रूप में आता है जिस दिन सभी पापों के नाश करने के लिएव्रत किया जाता है।
क्या है इसकी कथा-
धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर बोले, हे जनार्दन! चैत्र मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की एकादशी का क्या नाम है तथा उसकी विधि क्या है? कृपा करके आप मुझे बताइए।
भगवान बोले हे राजन, चैत्र मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की एकादशी का नाम पापमोचनी एकादशी है। इसके व्रत के प्रभाव से मनुष्य के सभी पापों का नाश होता है। यह सब व्रतों से उत्तम है। इस एकादशी के महात्म्य के श्रवण व पठन से समस्त पाप नाश को प्राप्त हो जाते हैं।
एक समय देवर्षि नारदजी ने जगत पिता ब्रहमाजी से कहा महाराज! आप मुझसे चैत्र मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की एकादशी विधान कहिए।
ब्रहमाजी कहने लगे कि हे नारद! चैत्र मास की कृष्ण पक्ष की एकादशी पापमोचनी एकादशी के रूप में मनाई जाती है। इस दिन भगवान विष्णु का पूजन किया जाता हैं। इसकी कथा के अनुसार प्राचीन समय में चित्ररथ नामक एक रमणिक वन था। इस वन में देवराज इन्द्र गंधर्व कन्याओं तथा देवताओं सहित स्वच्छंद विहार करते थे।
एक बार मेधावी नामक ऋषि भी वहां पर तपस्या कर रहे थे। वे ऋषि शिव उपासक तथा अप्सराएं शिव द्रोहिणी अनंग दासी (अनुचरी) थी। एक बार कामदेव ने मुनि का तप भंग करने के लिए उनके पास मंजुघोषा नामक अप्सरा को भेजा। युवावस्था वाले मुनि अप्सरा के हाव भाव, नृत्य, गीत तथा कटाक्षों पर काम मोहित हो गए। रतिक्रीड़ा करते हुए 57 वर्ष व्यतीत हो गए। एक दिन मंजुघोषा ने देवलोक जाने की आज्ञा मांगी। उसके द्वारा आज्ञा मांगने पर मुनि को भान आया और उन्हें आत्मज्ञान हुआ कि मुझे रसातल में पहुंचाने का एकमात्र कारण अप्सरा मंजुघोषा ही हैं। क्रोधित होकर उन्होंने मंजुघोषा को पिशाचनी होने का श्राप दे दिया। श्राप सुनकर मंजुघोषा ने कांपते हुए ऋषि से मुक्ति का उपाय पूछा। तब मुनिश्री ने पापमोचनी एकादशी का व्रत रखने को कहा। और अप्सरा को मुक्ति का उपाय बताकर पिता च्यवन के आश्रम में चले गए। पुत्र के मुख से श्राप देने की बात सुनकर च्यवन ऋषि ने पुत्र की घोर निन्दा की तथा उन्हें पापमोचनी चैत्र कृष्ण एकादशी का व्रत करने की आज्ञा दी। व्रत के प्रभाव से मंजुघोष अप्सरा पिशाचनी देह से मुक्त होकर देवलोक चली गई।
अत: हे नारद! जो कोई मनुष्य विधिपूर्वक इस व्रत को करेगा, उसके सारे पापों की मुक्ति होना निहित है। और जो कोई इस व्रत के महात्म्य को पढ़ता और सुनता है उसे सारे संकटों से मुक्ति मिल जाती है।
चैत्र माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की एकादशी को पापमोचिनी एकादशी कहते हैं। चैत्र माह के शुक्ल पक्ष की एकादशी को कामदा एकादशी कहते हैं। शीत ऋतु की शुरुआत आश्विन मास से होती है, सो आश्विन मास की दशमी को 'हरेलाÓ मनाया जाता है। ग्रीष्म ऋतु की शुरुआत चैत्र मास से होती है, सो चैत्र मास की नवमी को हरेला मनाया जाता है। इसी प्रकार से वर्षा ऋतु की शुरुआत श्रवण माह से होती है, इसलिए श्रवण में हरेला मनाया जाता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहते हैं एकादशी का व्रत करने से मोक्ष की प्राप्ति मिलती है। भगवान विष्णु के भक्त एकादशी व्रत करते हैं। ऐसा माना जाता है कि जो एकादशी की रात में भगवान विष्णु के आगे वैष्णव भक्तों के समीप गीता और विष्णुसहस्रनाम का पाठ करता है, वह उस परम धाम में जाता है, जहां साक्षात् भगवान नारायण विराजमान हैं ।
महात्म्य-
जिन्होंने श्रीहरि के व्रत किया है, उन्होंने चारों वेदों का स्वाध्याय, देवताओं का पूजन, यज्ञों का अनुष्ठान तथा सब तीर्थों में स्नान कर लिया। श्रीकृष्ण से बढ़कर कोई देवता नहीं है और एकादशी व्रत के समान दूसरा कोई व्रत नहीं है। जहां भागवत शास्त्र है, भगवान विष्णु के लिए जहां जागरण किया जाता है और जहां शालीग्राम शिला स्थित होती है, वहां साक्षात् भगवान विष्णु उपस्थित होते हैं ।
विधि-
प्रात: एकादशी को लकड़ी का दातुन तथा पेस्ट का उपयोग न करें; नींबू, जामुन या आम के पत्ते लेकर चबा लें और उंगली से कंठ शुद्ध कर लें। वृक्ष से पत्ता तोडऩा भी वर्जित है, अत: स्वयं गिरे हुए पत्ते का सेवन करे। यदि यह सम्भव न हो तो पानी से बारह कुल्ले कर लें। फिर पूजा करें,गीता पाठ करें या पुरोहितादि से श्रवण करें।
हिन्दू पंचाग में प्रत्येक दशमी के बाद एकादशी व्रत करने का विधान है। भगवान विष्णु का आशीर्वाद प्राप्त करने का यह सबसे सरलतम एवं उत्तम साधन है। पुराणों में 8 वर्ष से लेकर 80 वर्ष तक प्रत्येक जीव के लिए यह व्रत रखना अनिवार्य कहा गया है।
एकादशी के दिन भगवान विष्णु के पूजा करने का विधान है। भगवान को प्रसन्न करने के लिए प्रत्येक श्रद्धालु अपने तन और मन की शक्ति के अनुसार व्रत करता है जैसे निर्जल-निराहार, फलाहार, अन्न रहित, चावल वर्जित या सात्विक भोजन के साथ आदि। आज जया एकादशी का शुभ दिन है। युधिष्ठिर ने श्रीकृष्ण से जया एकादशी का वृतांत बताने की प्रार्थना की तो श्रीकृष्ण ने युधिष्ठिर को जया एकादशी का महत्व बताते हुए बताया था की इस व्रत के प्रभाव से व्रतधारी ब्रह्म हत्यादि पापों से मुक्ति पाकर मोक्ष को प्राप्त करता है।
सारा दिन व्रत रखने के उपरांत जागरण करें। रात्रि में व्रत करना संभव न हो तो फलाहार करें। शास्त्रों के अनुसार जो जया एकादशी का व्रत करते हैं उन्हें पिशाच योनि में जन्म नहीं लेना पड़ता।
माघ शुक्ल जया एकादशी व्रत कथा-
धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर बोले - हे भगवन आपने माघ के कृष्ण पक्ष की षटतिला एकादशी का अत्यन्त सुंदर वर्णन किया। आप स्वदेज, अंडज, उद्भिज और जरायुज चारों प्रकार के जीवों के उत्पन्न, पालन तथा नाश करने वाले हैं। अब आप कृपा करके माघ शुक्ल एकादशी का वर्णन कीजिए। इसका क्या नाम है, इसके व्रत की क्या विधि है और इसमें कौन से देवता का पूजन किया जाता है?
श्रीकृष्ण कहने लगे कि हे राजन! इस एकादशी का नाम जया एकादशी है। इसका व्रत करने से मनुष्य ब्रह्महत्यादि पापों से छूट कर मोक्ष को प्राप्त होता है तथा इसके प्रभाव से भूत, पिशाच आदि योनियों से मुक्त हो जाता है। इस व्रत को विधिपूर्वक करना चाहिए। अब मैं तुमसे पद्मपुराण में वर्णित इसकी महिमा की एक कथा सुनाता हूं।
देवराज इंद्र स्वर्ग में राज करते थे और अन्य सब देवगण सुखपूर्वक स्वर्ग में रहते थे। एक समय इंद्र अपनी इच्छानुसार नंदन वन में अप्सराओं के साथ विहार कर रहे थे और गंधर्व गान कर रहे थे। उन गंधर्वों में प्रसिद्ध पुष्पदंत तथा उसकी कन्या पुष्पवती और चित्रसेन तथा उसकी स्त्री मालिनी भी उपस्थित थे। साथ ही मालिनी का पुत्र पुष्पवान और उसका पुत्र माल्यवान भी उपस्थित थे।
पुष्पवती गंधर्व कन्या माल्यवान को देखकर उस पर मोहित हो गई और माल्यवान पर काम-बाण चलाने लगी। उसने अपने रूप लावण्य और हावभाव से माल्यवान को वश में कर लिया। हे राजन! वह पुष्पवती अत्यन्त सुंदर थी। अब वे इंद्र को प्रसन्न करने के लिए गान करने लगे परंतु परस्पर मोहित हो जाने के कारण उनका चित्त भ्रमित हो गया था।
इनके ठीक प्रकार न गाने तथा स्वर ताल ठीक नहीं होने से इंद्र इनके प्रेम को समझ गया और उन्होंने इसमें अपना अपमान समझ कर उनको शाप दे दिया। इंद्र ने कहा हे मूर्खों ! तुमने मेरी आज्ञा का उल्लंघन किया है, इसलिए तुम्हारा धिक्कार है। अब तुम दोनों स्त्री-पुरुष के रूप में मृत्यु लोक में जाकर पिशाच रूप धारण करो और अपने कर्म का फल भोगो।
इंद्र का ऐसा शाप सुनकर वे अत्यन्त दु:खी हुए और हिमालय पर्वत पर दु:खपूर्वक अपना जीवन व्यतीत करने लगे। उन्हें गंध, रस तथा स्पर्श आदि का कुछ भी ज्ञान नहीं था। वहां उनको महान दु:ख मिल रहे थे। उन्हें एक क्षण के लिए भी निद्रा नहीं आती थी।
उस जगह अत्यन्त शीत था, इससे उनके रोंगटे खड़े रहते और मारे शीत के दाँत बजते रहते। एक दिन पिशाच ने अपनी स्त्री से कहा कि पिछले जन्म में हमने ऐसे कौन-से पाप किए थे, जिससे हमको यह दु:खदायी पिशाच योनि प्राप्त हुई। इस पिशाच योनि से तो नर्क के दु:ख सहना ही उत्तम है। अत: हमें अब किसी प्रकार का पाप नहीं करना चाहिए। इस प्रकार विचार करते हुए वे अपने दिन व्यतीत कर रहे थे।
दैव्ययोग से तभी माघ मास में शुक्ल पक्ष की जया नामक एकादशी आई। उस दिन उन्होंने कुछ भी भोजन नहीं किया और न कोई पाप कर्म ही किया। केवल फल-फूल खाकर ही दिन व्यतीत किया और सायंकाल के समय महान दु:ख से पीपल के वृक्ष के नीचे बैठ गए। उस समय सूर्य भगवान अस्त हो रहे थे। उस रात को अत्यन्त ठंड थी, इस कारण वे दोनों शीत के मारे अति दुखित होकर मृतक के समान आपस में चिपटे हुए पड़े रहे। उस रात्रि को उनको निद्रा भी नहीं आई।
हे राजन् ! जया एकादशी के उपवास और रात्रि के जागरण से दूसरे दिन प्रभात होते ही उनकी पिशाच योनि छूट गई। अत्यन्त सुंदर गंधर्व और अप्सरा की देह धारण कर सुंदर वस्त्राभूषणों से अलंकृत होकर उन्होंने स्वर्गलोक को प्रस्थान किया। उस समय आकाश में देवता उनकी स्तुति करते हुए पुष्पवर्षा करने लगे। स्वर्गलोक में जाकर इन दोनों ने देवराज इंद्र को प्रणाम किया। इंद्र इनको पहले रूप में देखकर अत्यन्त आश्चर्यचकित हुआ और पूछने लगा कि तुमने अपनी पिशाच योनि से किस तरह छुटकारा पाया, सो सब बतालाओ।
माल्यवान बोले कि हे देवेन्द्र ! भगवान विष्णु की कृपा और जया एकादशी के व्रत के प्रभाव से ही हमारी पिशाच देह छूटी है। तब इंद्र बोले कि हे माल्यवान! भगवान की कृपा और एकादशी का व्रत करने से न केवल तुम्हारी पिशाच योनि छूट गई, वरन् हम लोगों के भी वंदनीय हो गए क्योंकि विष्णु और शिव के भक्त हम लोगों के वंदनीय हैं, अत: आप धन्य है। अब आप पुष्पवती के साथ जाकर विहार करो।
श्रीकृष्ण कहने लगे कि हे राजा युधिष्ठिर ! इस जया एकादशी के व्रत से बुरी योनि छूट जाती है। जिस मनुष्य ने इस एकादशी का व्रत किया है उसने मानो सब यज्ञ, जप, दान आदि कर लिए। जो मनुष्य जया एकादशी का व्रत करते हैं वे अवश्य ही हजार वर्ष तक स्वर्ग में वास करते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

गुरु ज्योतिष के नव ग्रहों में सबसे अधिक शुभ ग्रह माने जाते हैं. जीवन में हर क्षेत्र में सफलता के पीछे गुरु ग्रह की स्थिति बेहद महत्वपूर्ण मानी जाती है. कुंडली में अगर गुरु मजबूत हो तो सफलता का कदम चूमना बिल्कुल तय है.सफलता के पीछे सकारात्मक उर्जा का होना अहम होता है और यही काम गुरु करते हैं. गुरु जीवन के अधिकतर क्षेत्रों में सकारात्मक उर्जा प्रदान करने में सहायक होते हैं. अपने सकारात्मक रुख के चलते व्यक्ति कठिन से कठिन समय को आसानी से सुलझा लेता है. गुरु आशावादी बनाते हैं और निराशा को जीवन में प्रवेश नहीं करने देते. इसके फलस्लरूप सफलता खुद ब खुद कदम चूमने लगती है. और जब सफलता मिलती रहती है तब जिंदगी में खुशहाली भी आ जाती है.
लेकिन यही गुरु अगर कमजोर हो तो तमाम मुश्किलें जीना मुहाल कर देती है. बनते हुए काम बिगड़ जाते हैं, किसी काम में यश नहीं मिलता, घर में पैसे की तंगी बनी रहती है और स्वास्थ्य पर भी इसका असर दिखने लगता है. ऐसे में ये जानना बहुत जरूरी है कि अगर आपकी कुंडली में गुरु कमजोर है तो उसे मजबूत कैसे करें और कैसे घर में खुशहाली लाएं.
गुरु के प्रबल प्रभाव वाले जातकों की वित्तिय स्थिति मजबूत होती है तथा आम तौर पर इन्हें अपने जीवन काल में किसी गंभीर वित्तिय संकट का सामना नहीं करना पड़ता. ऐसे जातक सामान्यतया विनोदी स्वभाव के होते हैं तथा जीवन के अधिकतर क्षेत्रों में इनका दृष्टिकोण सकारात्मक होता है. ऐसे जातक अपने जीवन में आने वाले कठिन समयों में भी अधिक विचलित नहीं होते तथा अपने सकारात्मक रुख के कारण इन कठिन समयों में से भी अपेक्षाकृत आसानी से निकल जाते हैं. ऐसे जातक आशावादी होते हैं तथा निराशा का आम तौर पर इनके जीवन में लंबी अवधि के लिए प्रवेश नहीं होता जिसके कारण ऐसे जातक अपने जीवन के प्रत्येक पल का पूर्ण आनंद उठाने में सक्षम होते हैं. ऐसे जातकों के अपने आस-पास के लोगों के साथ मधुर संबंध होते हैं तथा आवश्यकता के समय वे अपने प्रियजनों की हर संभव प्रकार से सहायता करते हैं. इनके आभा मंडल से एक विशेष तेज निकलता है जो इनके आस-पास के लोगों को इनके साथ संबंध बनाने के लिए तथा इनकी संगत में रहने के लिए प्रेरित करता है. आध्यात्मिक पथ पर भी ऐसे जातक अपेक्षाकृत शीघ्रता से ही परिणाम प्राप्त कर लेने में सक्षम होते हैं.
*गुरु के बारे में कुछ तथ्य*








1. गुरु वृहस्पति लग्न मे बैठा हो , तो बली होता है और यदि चन्द्रमा के साथ कही बैठा हो तो चेष्ठाबली होता है.
2. गुरु वृहस्पति को शुभ ग्रह माना गया है.
3. गुरु वृहस्पति धनु एवं मीन राशि का स्वामी है.
4. गुरु वृहस्पति जातक को मजिस्ट्रेट, वकील, प्रिंसिपल, गुरु, पंडित, ज्योतिषी, बैंक, मैनेजर, एमएलए, मंदिर के पुजारी, यूनिवर्सिटी का अधिकारी, एमपी, प्रसिद्द राजनेता के गुण आदि बनाता है.
5. एक राशि मे गुरु वृहस्पति 13 मास तक निवास करता है. सूर्य, चन्द्र और मंगल मित्र है, बुध, शुक्र शत्रु है तथा शनि, राहु, केतु समग्रह है. 6. गुरु वृहस्पति बुद्धि तथा उत्तम वाकशक्ति के स्वामी है.
7. गुरु वृहस्पति विशाखा, पुनर्वसु तथा पूर्वभाद्रपद नक्षत्र के स्वामी है.
8. गुरु वृहस्पति को प्रसन्न करना है , तो ब्रह्माजी की पूजा करनी चाहिए.
गुरु (वृहस्पति) ज्योतिष के नव ग्रहों में सबसे अधिक शुभ ग्रह माने जाते हैं. गुरू मुख्य रूप से आध्यात्मिकता को विकसित करने का कारक हैं. तीर्थ स्थानों तथा मंदिरों, पवित्र नदियों तथा धार्मिक क्रिया कलाप से जुडे हैं. गुरु ग्रह को अध्यापकों, ज्योतिषियों, दार्शनिकों, लेखकों जैसे कई प्रकार के क्षेत्रों में कार्य करने का कारक माना जाता है. गुरु की अन्य कारक वस्तुओं में पुत्र, संतान, जीवन साथी, धन-सम्पति, शैक्षिक गुरु, बुद्धिमता, शिक्षा, ज्योतिष तर्क, शिल्पज्ञान, अच्छे गुण, श्रद्धा, त्याग, समृ्द्धि, धर्म, विश्वास, धार्मिक कार्यो, राजसिक सम्मान देखा जा सकता है.
*गुरु से संबन्धित कार्य क्षेत्र कौन से हैं*
गुरु जीवन के अधिकतर क्षेत्रों में सकारात्मक उर्जा प्रदान करने में सहायक हैं. अपने सकारात्मक रुख के कारण व्यक्ति कठिन से कठिन समय को आसानी से सुलझाने के प्रयास में लगा रहता है. गुरु आशावादी बनाते हैं और निराशा को जीवन में प्रवेश नहीं करने देते हैं. गुरु के अच्छे प्रभाव स्वरुप जातक परिवार को साथ में लेकर चलने की चाह रखने वाला होता है. गुरु के प्रभाव से व्यक्ति को बैंक, आयकर, खंजाची, राजस्व, मंदिर, धर्मार्थ संस्थाएं, कानूनी क्षेत्र, जज, न्यायालय, वकील, सम्पादक, प्राचार्य, शिक्षाविद, शेयर बाजार, पूंजीपति, दार्शनिक, ज्योतिषी, वेदों और शास्त्रों का ज्ञाता होता है.
गुरु के मित्र ग्रह सूर्य, चन्द्र, मंगल हैं. गुरु के शत्रु ग्रह बुध, शुक्र हैं, गुरु के साथ शनि सम संबन्ध रखता है. गुरु को मीन व धनु राशि का स्वामित्व प्राप्त है. गुरु की मूलत्रिकोण राशि धनु है. इस राशि में गुरु 0 अंश से 10 अंश के मध्य अपने मूलत्रिकोण अंशों पर होते हैं. गुरु कर्क राशि में 5 अंश पर होने पर अपनी उच्च राशि अंशों पर होते हैं. गुरु मकर राशि में 5 अंशों पर नीच राशिस्थ होते हैं, गुरु को पुरुष प्रधान ग्रह कहा गया है यह उत्तर-पूर्व दिशा के कारक ग्रह हैं. गुरु के सभी शुभ फल प्राप्त करने के लिए पुखराज रत्न धारण किया जाता है. गुरु का शुभ रंग पिताम्बरी पीला है. गुरु के शुभ अंक 3, 12, 21 है. गुरु के अधिदेवता इन्द्र, शिव, ब्रह्मा, भगवान नारायण है.
*गुरु का बीज मंत्र*
ऊँ ग्रां ग्रीं ग्रौं स: गुरुवे नम:
*गुरु का वैदिक मंत्र*
देवानां च ऋषिणा च गुर्रु कान्चन सन्निभम।
बुद्यिभूतं त्रिलोकेश तं गुरुं प्रण्माम्यहम।।
*गुरु की दान की वस्तुएं*
गुरु की शुभता प्राप्त करने के लिए निम्न वस्तुओं का दान करना चाहिए. स्वर्ण, पुखराज, रुबी, चना दान, नमक, हल्दी, पीले चावल, पीले फूल या पीले लडडू. इन वस्तुओं का दान वीरवार की शाम को करना शुभ रहता है. गुरु का जातक पर प्रभाव
गुरु लग्न भाव में बली होकर स्थित हों या फिर गुरु की धनु या मीन राशि लग्न भाव में हो, अथवा गुरु की राशियों में से कोई राशि व्यक्ति की जन्म राशि हो तो व्यक्ति के रुप-रंग पर गुरु का प्रभाव रहता है. गुरु बुद्धि को बुद्धिमान, ज्ञान, खुशियां और सभी चीजों की पूर्णता देता है. गुरु का प्रबल प्रभाव जातक को मीठा खाने वाला तथा विभिन्न प्रकार के पकवानों तथा व्यंजनों का शौकीन बनाता है. गुरु चर्बी का प्रभाव उत्पन्न करता है इस कारण गुरू से प्रभावित व्यक्ति मोटा हो सकता है इसके साथ ही व्यक्ति साफ रंग-रुप, कफ प्रकृति, सुगठित शरीर का होता है. गुरु के खराब होने पर
गुरु कुण्डली में कमजोर हो या पाप ग्रहों के प्रभाव में हो, नीच का हो, षडबल हीन हो तो व्यक्ति को गाल-ब्लेडर, खून की कमी, शरीर में दर्द, दिमागी रुप से विचलित, पेट में गड़बड़, बवासीर, वायु विकार, कान, फेफडों या नाभी संबन्धित रोग, दिमाग घूमना, बुखार, बदहजमी, हर्निया, मस्तिष्क, मोतियाबिन्द, बिषाक्त, अण्डाश्य का बढना, बेहोशी जैसे दिक्कतें परेशान कर सकती हैं. वृहस्पति के बलहीन होने पर जातक को अनेक बिमारियां जैसे मधुमेह, पित्ताशय से संबधित बिमारियां प्रभावित कर सकती हैं. कुंडली में गुरु के नीच वक्री या बलहीन होने पर व्यक्ति के शरीर की चर्बी भी बढने लगती है जिसके कारण वह बहुत मोटा भी हो सकता है. वृहस्पति पर अशुभ राहु का प्रबल व्यक्ति को आध्यात्मिकता तथा धार्मिक कार्यों दूर ले जाता है. व्यक्ति धर्म तथा आध्यात्मिकता के नाम पर लोगों को धोखा देने वाला हो सकता है.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*यदि आपका गुरु खराब है तो*
गुरु की अपनी राशियां है धनु और मीन. कर्क राशि में ये उच्च का होता है और मकर राशि में ये नीच का होता है. यदि ये ग्रह अच्छा हो तो एक लाख दोषों तक को दूर कर सकने की शक्ति इस ग्रह में है अन्यथा इतने ही दोष भी उत्पन्न कर सकता है.
अच्छा गुरु अध्यापक, वकील, जज, पंडित, पत्रकार, प्रकांड विद्वान् या ज्योतिषाचार्य, सुनार, कोपी-किताबों का व्यापारी, आयुर्वेदाचार्य बनाता है. उच्च कोटी का वृहस्पति धार्मिक चिंतन कराता है. राजनैतिक पद, संतान, शिष्य इसी ग्रह से मिलते है और यदी ये ग्रह कमज़ोर हुआ तो इनमें से कुछ भी नहीं मिलेगा. कमज़ोर वृहस्पति तीर्थ या सत्संग का सुख नहीं लेने देता तथा गुरु बुज़ुर्ग और विद्वान ऐसे व्यक्ती की सदैव अनदेखी करेंगे.
अच्छा गुरु उच्च कोटी की सिद्धियां कराता है और निम्न स्थिति का गुरु तंत्र का दुरूपयोग कराता है.
जब गुरु खराब हो तो चोटी के स्थान से बाल उड़ जाते हैं.
खराब गुरु वाले लोगों के विरुद्ध अफवाहें उड़ाई जाती हैं.
आपकी उपचय प्रक्रिया कमज़ोर होगी यानी anabolic activity कमज़ोर होगी जिसके कारण पाचन तंत्र कमज़ोर होगा और मोटापा बढ़ता जाएगा और मसल्स कमज़ोर होते जाएंगे. जिसके फल स्वरूप मोटापा और दर्द एक साथ बढ़ेगा. यदि बृहस्पत बहुत कमज़ोर है तो ये दर्द आपको सामान्य जीवन भी नहीं जीने देगा.
आपके शरीर के टीश्यू कमज़ोर होंगे जिसके वजह से कमर के निचले हिस्से, जांघों में असहनीय दर्द तक हो सकता है.
खराब वृहस्पत मोटापा बढ़ाता जाता है और इस प्रकार के मोटापे से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति का चलने फिरने तक का मन नहीं करता. उसे शरीर में बहुत कमजोरी रहती है. उसे आलस्य भी बहुत रहता है जिससे वो जीवन के किसी कार्य में सफल नहीं हो पाता.
शरीर चौड़ा होता जाता है और लम्बाई रुकने लगती है. बच्चों को इस प्रकार के वृहस्पत से बचाना बहुत ज़रूरी होता है. ऐसे बच्चों को pituitary ग्लैंड्स की कमजोरी से शारारिक विकास में बहुत परेशानियां होती है.
इस प्रकार के खराब गुरु का असर संतान उत्पन्न करने की क्षमता पर बहुत बुरा प्रभाव डालता है.
कमज़ोर गुरु वाली महिला से उत्पन संतान को तो कमजोरी होती है, उस महिला का शरीर भी संतान उत्पन्न होने के बाद अजीब से मोटापे और दर्द से घिरता जाता है. उनका किसी काम में मन नहीं लगता. ऐसी स्त्रियों को दुबारा मां बनने बहुत कठनाई होती है.
खराब गुरु पेट में सूजन की शिकायत देता है.
कमजोर या खराब गुरु आध्यात्मिक ऊंचाईयों को पाने नहीं देता.
कुपित गुरु कोलोस्ट्रोल व शुगर संबंधित परेशानियां बढ़ा सकता है.
कुपित गुरु बहुत ज्यादा खाने का आदी बनाता है और इसकी वजह से रोग कभी नहीं जाते. घोर बीमारी में भी ऐसे लोग परहेज़ नहीं करते जिसके कारण उनकी उम्र पर भी नाकारत्मक प्रभाव पड़ता है.
ऐसे लोगो के प्रेम में दिव्यता नहीं होती.
ऐसे लोग घर से बाहर षड्यंत्र करते रहते हैं.
*उपाय*
दान-द्रव्य: पुखराज, सोना, कांसी, चने की दाल, खांड, घी, पीला कपड़ा, पीला फूल, हल्दी, पुस्तक, घोड़ा, पीला फल दान करना चाहिए.
वृहस्पतिवार व्रत करना चाहिए.
रुद्राभिषेक करना चाहिए.
पांच मुखी रुद्राक्ष धारण करें.
साग का सेवन ज़रूर करें.
गुढ़हल के फूल को देवताओं को अर्पित करें
हरे प्याज और शतावरी साग का सेवन करें. इससे शरीर एकदम ठीक रहेगा.
पुदीने का सेवन ज़रूर किया करें.
मूली खाएं और खिलाएं भी.
केसर का दान करें.
वृहस्पत के दान का दिन वृहस्पतिवार होता है और सुबह का समय होता है.
गरीबों को दही चावल खिलाने से वृहस्पत का बुरा फल समाप्त होता है.
गुरु और शिक्षकों की सेवा से भी वृहस्पति अच्छा होता है.
बासी भोजन करने से बृहस्पत खराब होता है.
माता-पिता व बुजुर्गो और पितरों का ध्यान रखने वाले लोगों का वृहस्पत हमेशा बेहतर फल देता है.
जिस दिन गुरु-पुष्य या पुनर्वसु नक्षत्र हो उस दिन नारायण भगवान, गुरु व माता पिता की सेवा ज़रूर करनी चाहिए.
पीपल के वृक्ष की रक्षा करें तथा मंदिर की सेवा करें.
गंदगी ना फैलाए.
किसी भी पूजा स्थल के सामने सिर झुकाकर जाएं.
*बेहद खास बात*
बृहस्पत बहुत अच्छा हो तो अपना जीवन धर्म, देश समाज को दान कर दें अन्यथा ये भौतिक सुख नहीं लेने देगा.
खराब वृहस्पत जीवन साथी के जेवर बिकवा देता है और जीवन साथी को कोई जेवर उपहार में देने से वृहस्पत मज़बूत होता है.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*इस सप्ताह 20 मार्च, शुक्रवार को अमावस्या तिथि है। अमावस्या पर विशेष पूजन आदि कर्म करने की परंपरा प्राचीन काल से चली आ रही है। यहां जानिए एक उपाय जो इस अमास्वया पर किए जा सकते हैं...

**उपाय- मंत्र के साथ शिव का ध्यान करें। इसके बाद जल में दूध और काले तिल मिलाएं। इस जल को पीपल की जड़ अर्पित करें। पीपल में भगवान शिव का वास माना गया है। अत: इस उपाय से दुख और परेशानियां दूर होती हैं।*

*ये है उपाय की विधि*
*1. अमावस्या पर सुबह जल्दी उ*ठें और स्नान आदि नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त होकर सफेद वस्त्र धारण करें। 
2. इसके बाद किसी ऐसे पवित्र स्थान पर जाएं, जहां पीपल हो। पीपल को प्रणाम करें, चावल, पुष्प-हार, कुमकुम आदि पूजन सामग्री अर्पित करें।
3. पूजन सामग्री अर्पित करते समय मंत्र जप करना है। शिवजी का स्मरण करते हुए दूध और तिल मिला हुआ जल पीपल की जड़ में चढ़ाएं।
मंत्र 1. नेत्रस्पन्दादिजं दु:खं दु:स्वप्रं दुर्विचिन्तनम्। शक्तानां च समुद्योगमश्र्वत्   त्वं क्षमस्व मे।।
मंत्र 2. ॐ शर्वाय नम: (शर्व यानी कष्ट को हरने वाले) 
इन दोनों मंत्रों में से किसी एक मंत्र का जप कर सकते हैं। जल अर्पित करने के बाद मिठाई का भोग लगाएं। धूप, दीप से शिव आरती करें। पीपल में चढ़ाया हुआ थोड़ा सा जल लेकर आएं और घर में छिड़कें।*

----------


## anita

गुरु जिस घर में होता है उसका नाश करता है 


पर जिन भावो को देखता है उनकी वृद्धि करता है 


सप्तम भाव में यदि गुरु हो तो शादी देर से करनी चाहिये कम से कम ३० वर्ष के बाद 


सप्तम भाव में यदि गुरु है तो जातक की पत्नी उस से ज्यादा शिक्षित होगी

----------

